# Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?



## Zwieballo (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

nach langem hin und her habe ich mich entschieden, mir einen Räucherofen aus Holz selber zu bauen. Zum einen sind mir die fertigen aus Edelstahl einfach zu teuer, und zum anderen bin ich auch handwerklich nicht wirklich der große Blechverarbeiter.
Mit Holz kann ich aber ganz gut um und gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt auch besser. Nun meine Fragen:

Ich habe noch eine Multiplexplatte (auch als Wagonplatte bekannt) in ausreichender Größe - kann man die verwenden ? Ich will den gesamten Ofen noch mit 4 cm Styropor isolieren und von innen komplett mit Fermacel auskleiden. Der Feuerraum soll mit Schamottsteinen ausgekleidet werden.

Dann habe ich gehört daß man in einem Holzräucherofen nur kalt räuchern kann - geht heiß räuchern da nicht auch bei der oben beschriebenen Bauweise ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Hallo,

habe auch einen Holzräucherofen und ich räuchere auf jeden Fall auch warm. Meiner ist innen und außen aus Kiefer. Bei den Verbundplatten weiß ich nicht wie das mit den Lösungsmitteln ist. Das mit der Dämmung ist super, so hast Du im gesammten Raum die gleiche Temperatur. 
Bei meinem habe ich die Feureung vom Räucherraum mit Natursteinen getrennt, damit keine Flammen direkt in den Räucherraum gehen. Vergiss nicht ein "Abtropfblech" mit einzubauen wo die Flüssigkeit nach außen geleitet wird. 
Viel Erfolg beim Bauen.

Detlef


----------



## Zwieballo (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort - ja das mit den Lösungsmitteln habe ich auch schon gedacht - Alternativ wollte ich mir von meinem Kumpel (ist Zimmermann) sowas wie finnische Blockbohlen o.ä holen - denen dürfte doch die Hitze von innen nichts ausmachen oder ?

Meinen Feuerraum wollte ich auch irgendwie trennen - vielleicht so ne Art Leitblech - auf jeden Fall ein Lochblech über der Feuerstelle, da kann ich dann auch gleich ne Räucherschale draufstellen - da drüber dann ne Fettauffangschale - denke so ist richtig von der Reihenfolge oder ?


----------



## Sterni01 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

,,Beobachtungsmodus - on ! ,, #h

Ich habe schon lange vor, mir nen Holzofen zu bauen.
Habe auch schon gaaanz viel im Net darüber gelesen.
Füe mich stehen folgende Dinge fest :

Der Ofen muß min. ca. 1 x 1 Meter und ca. 2 Meter hoch sein !
Den Brennraum werde ich mauern. Der wird aber auch  2etagig !

Obendrauf kommt dann der Doppelwandige Ofen gestellt. 
zum Holz :
Welches Holz benutzt wird, ist eigentlich schnuppe, wichtig ist, dass es sich ,,ausgetobt,, hat !
(man macht es nass, dann trocken, dann nass, dann wieder trocken !!!!)

Einen ,, Fuchs,, wollte ich zum Kalträuchern aber auch davor setzen !
Ein Fuchs ist eine ,,Röhre,, aus ; Holz, Metall oder Erde !!!, durch welches der heiße Qualm erst durch muß, bevor er das Rauchgut erreicht.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*



Zwieballo schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort - ja das mit den Lösungsmitteln habe ich auch schon gedacht - Alternativ wollte ich mir von meinem Kumpel (ist Zimmermann) sowas wie finnische Blockbohlen o.ä holen - denen dürfte doch die Hitze von innen nichts ausmachen oder ?
> 
> Meinen Feuerraum wollte ich auch irgendwie trennen - vielleicht so ne Art Leitblech - auf jeden Fall ein Lochblech über der Feuerstelle, da kann ich dann auch gleich ne Räucherschale draufstellen - da drüber dann ne Fettauffangschale - denke so ist richtig von der Reihenfolge oder ?




Machs doch nicht so teuer. Normales Spundholz aus Kiefer tuts doch auch. 
Über der Ferstelle habe ich einen alten Rost vom Grill eingemauert und dann Steine drauf. Preiswert und effektiv.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> ,,Beobachtungsmodus - on ! ,, #h
> 
> Ich habe schon lange vor, mir nen Holzofen zu bauen.
> Habe auch schon gaaanz viel im Net darüber gelesen.
> ...



Das mit dem Hiolz ist richtig.
Wenn Du auf diese Weise kalt räuchern willst musst Du zwei Feuerungen bauen. Eine mit dem Holzkasten oben drauf und eine Zweite davor mit einem Rohr in den Holzkasten.
Rede aber mit einem Schornsteinfeger/Ofenbauer betreffend des Rohes, Länge und Material und so, da kann es große Probleme mit dem Zug geben.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*



Zwieballo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach langem hin und her habe ich mich entschieden, mir einen Räucherofen aus Holz selber zu bauen. Zum einen sind mir die fertigen aus Edelstahl einfach zu teuer, und zum anderen bin ich auch handwerklich nicht wirklich der große Blechverarbeiter.
> Mit Holz kann ich aber ganz gut um und gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt auch besser. Nun meine Fragen:
> ...



Hi, Kiefer oder Fichte kann nehmen auf alle  Fälle unbehandelt für den Innenraum.
Auf keinem Fall würde ich irgendwelche Verbundplatten  nehmen wegen der genannten Ausdünstungen
Styropor würde ich auf keinem Fall nehmen zum dämmen nimm lieber Steinwolle oder es gibt da auch so ein Holzdämmstoff (so ein Ökobaustoff).
Heiß räuchern geht damit - du musst nur unter deinen  Schrank eine Glimmkammer aus Metall oder Stein bauen. 
Zum kalt räuchern würde ich eine 2. Glimmkammer bauen die in einiger Entfernung zum Räucherofen ist und mit einem Rohr mit dem Ofen verbunden ist. 
http://www.i4at.org/lib2/smokehs.htm ist ein  Beispiel wie ich das meine 
Wenn du direkt unter dem Schrank die Glimmkammer nutzt wird das wohl nichts mit dem  Kalträuchern.


Da wird dir  bei weiteren Fragen geholfen
Der Räuchertreff! >>Alles rund um Schinken, Wurst und Co.<<


----------



## Zwieballo (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Hallo, danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Fürs Heißräuchern werde ich auf jeden Fall unter der eigentlichen Räucherkammer einen Bereich mit Schamott-Steinen bauen, darüber ein Lochblech, dann ne Tropfschale und dann die eigentliche Kammer - müsste doch richtig sein oder ?


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (8. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> .
> Zum kalt räuchern würde ich eine 2. Glimmkammer bauen die in einiger Entfernung zum Räucherofen ist und mit einem Rohr mit dem Ofen verbunden ist.
> http://www.i4at.org/lib2/smokehs.htm ist ein  Beispiel wie ich das meine
> Wenn du direkt unter dem Schrank die Glimmkammer nutzt wird das wohl nichts mit dem  Kalträuchern.



Mit nur einer "Glimmkammmer" geht auch kalträuchern, bei niedrigen Außentemperaturen. Mache es auch so. Gehört nur etwas Übung dazu. 

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## dukewolf (9. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Ich habe zwar meinen Ofen aus Blech, doch Freunde in der Tschechei haben ihren Ofen aus Holz.     
Sollte mein Ofen irgendwann einmal den Geist aufgeben, wird der nächste sicher aus entstehen.

( In Wohngebieten sollte der Kaminkehrer-Meister zu Rate gezogen werden ! ) 

Als Holz eignen sich sicher auch Fichten - Nut-Federbretter.  ( Unbehandelt ) .
Hier als Anhang ein Ofen aus der CZ.
Er hat sie nur außen mit einer Schutzfarbe bestrichen , was ich aber nicht tun würde. 
Denn der Ofen , dessen Holzwände tränkt sich mit der Zeit von Innen heraus selber mit Fischfett und konservierenden Rauch voll, so daß er haltbar wird. 

Meine Frage aber...
Warum kam hier eine Isolierung in dem Thread vor ?   Ich lerne gerne dazu.
Warum also eine Isolation des Ofens ?


----------



## Sterni01 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

@ dukewolf,

So habe ich es gemeint ! #6
Allerdings kann mit ,,deinem Ofen,, nur kalt geräuchert werden.

Was soll der Schornsteinfeger denn machen bzw wieso soll der zu rate gezogen werden ?
Soll er mir Tips geben, damit es nicht so doll raucht ? ;+


----------



## dukewolf (9. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

@ Sterni
Der gezeigte, war nicht mein Ofen .
Wollte damit nur zeigen, daß Kollegen im Ausland schon lange Holzöfen  benutzen. 

Mit dem Kaminkehrer hatte ein Freund so seine Erfahrungen.
In seinem Pachgarten wollte er einen gemauerten R-Ofen mauern.  Der Ofen  war fertig, und war eigentlich fertig zu Abnahme.  Alles feuersicher  verkleidet, und Abstand zu Gartenhüttegewahrt.
Der Kaminmeister kam und hatte aber dennoch etwas auszusetzen, was aber behoben wurde.
Er kam wieder, und abermals passte ihn etwas nicht.   Bis es darauf hinaus lief, daß er den Grund nannte, das aus dem Ofenrohr ja Funken kommen könnten, und diese auf Nachbars Häuser überspringen könnten.

War eine lange Antwort von mir ..sorry.
Aber soviel zum Thema , wie ein Amt negativ ausgeübt werden kann, wenn jemand deine Nase nicht passt.  
Dies aber ein Einzelfall zum Räucherofen.
Andere Fälle diese Kaminkehrers hat hier mit Fischen nichts zu tun.
Aber so etwas gibt es.
Möchte damit aber keinen etwas hier einreden |rotwerden
Lieber vorher gute Infos auf den Ämtern einholen, als hinterher die Arschkarte zu haben.


----------



## Sterni01 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

So ein Quatsch !!!
Ein Abstand zu einem Gebäude reicht doch aus. Wer fängt die Funken von einem offenem Feuer (Lagerfeuer) denn auf ? ZB. wenn im Frühjahr oder Herbst im Garten Laub verbrannt wird ?
Funkenflug entsteht doch auch hauptsächlich bei Nadelhölzern.
Wer bitte verbrennt diese in seinem RO mit so viel Zug, daß es aus der Esse spritzt ???

Ich hätte den Schornsteinfeger garnicht erst rein gelassen !


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

also, ich würde nicht aufhören, zu räuchern, ,,nur'' weil bei uns das Gebiet immer dichter besiedelt wird. Ich wohne mit unseren Nach´barn auc haus an haus, aber 1. istdie rauchentwicklung nihct so übertrieben, dass ich die nachbarn komplett zuneble, und 2. sind die doch schon etschädigt, wenn sie auch eine Forelle (oder was auch immer) abbekommen.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## aal60 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

>>>>>>>>Schaut doch mal hier unter http://www.aalkiller.de/Rauchern/rauchern.html

oder im AB Tröt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1428974&postcount=5


Es gibt viele Eigenbauten auch aus Stein ...


----------



## dukewolf (10. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

@ Sterni das war echt kein Quatsch. :m
Ob es nur hier so ist, daß man keinen fremden K-Meister aus einem anderen Bezirk holen kann, weiß ich nicht. Hier muß man den nehmen der zuständig ist #q  Deutsche Bürokratie |znaika:|splat2:
Den Schornsteinfeger muß man reinlassen, auch wenn es nur ein Pachtgarten ist.
Es gibt aber eine Gesetzeslücke #6
Sobal der Räucherofen nicht fest verankert ist, und auf Rollen gebaut ist, benötigt man hier keinen K-Meister.  Typisch Deutsch 

Aber zurück zum Thema.
Kann man das Holz Außen zum Schutz mit Speiseöl bestreichen ,daß es dann gegen Witterungeinwirkungen  usw beständiger wird ?


----------



## Sterni01 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Das mit den festgesetzten Fegebezirken ist hier auch so ! Das wurde mal von der Handwerkskammer so beschlossen. Allerdings gild das doch nur für Befeuerungsanlagen, welche zum Zwecke des Heizens genutzt werden, dachte ich ! Doch nicht für nen RO ? Was will der bei mir denn machen, ich habe gar keinen Abzug an einem meiner Öfen !!!!
Wer weiß denn, ob unter dem Fundament, nicht auch Räder sind ? 
Das mit dem Speiseöl würde ich nicht machen, da es ranzig wird und auch verfliegt !
Dazu giebt es zBsp. Halbleinen ÖL oder Firnis...


----------



## dukewolf (10. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

@ Sterni
Feuerungsstätten zum Zwecke des Heizens ?
So ganz stimmt dies nicht.  Denn darunter fallen eben alle festen Feuerungsstätten, in , am, und um Häusern , wo solche Öfen mit Schlot, Kamin, oder Abzugsrohre stehen.
Dummes Beispiel = Verbrennungsöfen 
" Feuerbestattung " ( dienen nicht zum heizen #h)

Mit dem Öl meinte ich nur von Außen.  
Zu dein Tip mit Firnis / Halbleinenöl.
Beides passiert doch auf Terpentin, oder künstl Lacken, oder Schellack ( alte Lackart )
Bin mir dazu nicht ganz sicher, ob diese Lacke ihre Ausdünstungen auch nicht nach innen abgeben.  Bin da immer sehr kritisch.|kopfkrat


----------



## Sterni01 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Hm...
Im Rostocker Krematorium wird die anfallende Wärme scon zum Heizen und zur Warmwasserbereitung genutzt !!!
Ebenfalls in Fankfurt/M 
http://www.stadt-frankfurt.de/energiemanagement/Energiekonzepte/Energiekonzept-Hauptfriedhof.pdf

Noch was:
Leinöl ist ein Narungsmittel ! Genau wie Sonnenblumenkern oder Rapsöl !

Erst durch zugabe von anderen chemischen Stoffen entsteht ein Halböl / Firnis.
Selbst die Firnis ist nicht schädlich !

Quelle Wikipedia:
* Ökobilanz  [Bearbeiten]*

Stiftung Warentest bewertet die ökologischen Eigenschaften von Leinölfirnis sehr positiv:[3]


Energieverbrauch = gering
Ressourcenverbrauch = gering
Umweltbelastung durch Schadstoffe = gering
Haltbarkeit = gering
Ausbesserungsfähigkeit = sehr gut
Entsorgung = gut
Gesundheit = gut


Ps. Nicht immer gleich alles hier reinschreiben ! 
     Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, mal vorher Infos holen !


----------



## Tino (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Für den Aussenbereich würde ich Robinie,Eiche, Lärche oder Douglasie.
Alles sehr widerstandsfähige Hölzer,wobei ich die Eiche vorziehen würde,da diese garkeine oder nur minimale Ausdünstungen (äthterische Öle oder Harze) hat.
Bei den anderen Hölzern weiss ich es nicht so genau,aber das kann man ja selbst nachlesen.


----------



## dukewolf (11. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

@ Sterni daher schreibe ich in Foren.
Denn wenn ich mir immer im Web Infos holen würde, könnte man auf Foren verzichten.
Zu den Leinöl habe ich aber gegooglt, daher schrieb ich ja mein Posting auch Firnis.
Aber danke für dein Entgegenkommen.


----------



## Zwieballo (14. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Was mir immer noch nicht ganz klar ist - krieg´ ich den Holzräucherofen so konstruiert, daß ich damit auch Heißräuchern kann ?
Sprich wie trenne ich den Raum für die Wärmeerzeugung vom eigentlichen Räucherraum ? Mit ner Edelstahllochlatte z. B. ?

Jörg


----------



## Sterni01 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Bau dir doch einen, der ca 2 Meter hoch ist. wenn er so 50 x 50 cm ist, und eine Feuerschale / Kasten hat, passiert da nix. Mußt halt mit der Größe des Feuers nicht übertreiben.
Bei uns haben die alten Fischer 2 Holzfässer übereinander gestellt, und drinnen heiß geräuchert.


----------



## Zwieballo (14. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Ja, so 1,80 m Höhe und 0,60 m Breite / Tiefe hab´ich schon im Auge. Sollte man Platz für ne Feuerschale vorsehen oder lieber ne 2. Kleine Tür unten bauen und den Feuerraum gleich vernünftig mit Schamott auskleiden ?


----------



## Sterni01 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Schamott muß es nicht gleich sein !
Einfach mit Blech ausschlagen. Dabei aber auf einen Abstand von ca 1-2 cm vom Holz achten ! Unten dann eine Gehwegplatte 50 x 50 rein. Eine extra Tür hätte ich so wie so gemacht, damit dir der Rauch und die Hitze beim Nachsehen nicht jedes mal abhaut !


----------



## aal60 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Schau doch mal hier: http://www.aalkiller.de/Upload/Bilder/ofenbau/photos/photo_1.html

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## Sterni01 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Hm...

Das wird ihm nicht wirklich weiter helfen.

Aber einen Versuch war es wert... !


----------



## Mirdin (22. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

hallo Zwiballo,
ich denke schon, daß der Tipp von aal60 mit dem Link zu der Seite von Aalkiller.de hilfreich ist.
Ich hatte das Posting hier verfolgt, weil ich mir selber 2008 einen schönen Räucherofen aus Holz gebaut habe.

Als ich las, daß Du einen Holzräucherofen bauen willst, habe ich mich gleich gefreut. Endlich mal jemand, der nicht dem Trend, nach Stahl und Stein folgt. Hat doch ein Holzofen so viele Vorteile. 
Vor allem, man kann auch prima im Winter räuchern, wenn die "Metall- und Steinzunft" ihre Dinger nicht warm kriegt.

Zu Deiner Frage mit dem Holz: Die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Platten - von denen Du noch ein paar hast - würde ich keinesfalls nehmen, die sind doch mit Kunststoff beschichtet.

Ich erzähle mal einfach:

Mein Ofen, gebaut nach der Zeichnung von Aaalkiller.de habe ich gebaut: ca. 50 mal 50 cm Querschnitt gut zwei Meter hoch.Innen habe ich 27 mm starke Tischlerplatte genommen, das ganze dann außen mit 6cm breiten und 4cm starken Buchenlatten - gut abgelagert -  verkleidet.

Die Tischlerplatten sind zwar auch zusammen geleimt, aber die äußere Schicht Holz ist gut drei oder vier mm dick und wird außerdem nach Fertigstellung mit ca 10 bis 15 mal "Proberäuchern" odentlich dick "eingeschmiert", so daß später nichts nach drinnen kommen kann.
 - Ich mußte anfangs nur immer meine Frau daran hindern, "das ganze Ding mal von innen richtig sauber zu schrubben" - schmunzel schmunzel.

Als Feuerungstür unten - die auch den Zug regelt - habe ich wie bei Aalkiller.de eine Schornsteinrevisionklappe genommen.

Aber sei vorsichtig mit dem Schamott !!! ich habe meinen Ofen unten auch damit ausgekleidet, - aus Angst, das ganze könnte Feuer fangen - aber als ich anfangs den Ofen wie immer angegeben auf 100 Grad - auch mal nicht aufgepasst auf 120 Grad "hochjubelte" ist zwar nichts passiert, aber ich bekam die Temperatur zum Räuchern dann nicht mehr auf ca. 50 Grad runter.
Die Schamottsteine hatten so viel Hitze gespeichert, daß auch nach offener Tür, wenn dann wieder geschlossen, die Temperatur wieder auf 80-90 Grad hoch fuhr.

Ich hatte mich deshalb im Herbst 2008 hier im Forum auch erkundigt, was ich machen kann - Ein Witzbold meinte, ich solle den Ofen abreißen und neu aus Stein bauen. - na ja .
Aber jemand, mit Ahnung und nicht nur Schwätzer, gab mir den Rat, den Ofen anfangs, nicht so hoch zu fahren und seitdem - Danke ihm noch einmal - geht es prima.

Schamott würde ich auf jeden Fall aus Sicherheit nehmen, und das Feuer in einem Stahlkasten entfachen und durch die Klappe unten rein schieben - dann kannst Du es notfalls einfach rausreißen - . Also nicht wie bei Aalkiller.de auf dessen Seite einfach unten auf dem Schamott entfachen.

Ich habe damals - weil ich auch gerne Digital Fotographiere  - bilder von fast jedem Bauschritt gemacht. Wollte damals auch ein paar davon hier ins Forum stellen. Aber irgendwie bin ich zu "blöd" dazu, hat nie geklappt.

Wenn Du willst, schlage ich vor : sende mir eine PN mit Deiner E-mail Adresse oder noch besser, Deiner postalischen Adresse und ich schicke Dir eine ganze DVD mit den Bildern, - sind ca. 1000 Bilder.

Aber die Kosten. ja, mein Ofen hat mich mit allem drum und dran etwas über 1000 Euro gekostet. Die Schamottsteine, die Revisionsklappe, die Tischlerplatten  und die Buchenlatten zum verkleiden außen.Außdem noch die Beschläge für Tür und Rollen darunter.

So viel Spaß beim Arbeiten - wenn ich Dich nicht mit den Kosten verprellt habe.
Aber wenn er fertig ist, eines Tages, so ein Holzräucherofen ist einfach was ganz tolles.

Gruß

Mirdin - im Leben - Falk


----------



## Tino (22. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Hallo Mirdin

Hast du nun Kiefern-oder Buchenlatten für die Aussenverkleidung genommen?

Wobei man Buche nicht für den Aussenbereich nehmen sollte.
(arbeitet zu stark)
Ich denke mal du hast dich nur verschrieben und Kiefer gemeint.


----------



## Mirdin (22. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

moin Tino,

es stimmt, ich habe einmal von Kiefernlatten, dann bei den Kosten von Buchenlatten berichtet. 
Ganz einfach: Kiefernlatten sind falsch - weiß auch nicht wie ich darauf kam, das zu schreiben, als ich es losgeschickt hatte habe ich es gemerkt, - ist inzwischen berichtigt.

Aber, daß Buche stärker arbeitet, als Kiefer ist mir neu.
Ich wollte nur möglichst kein harzendes Holz nehmen, und so habe ich  mit gut abgelagerter doppelseitig gehobelter Buche verkleidet.
Auch habe ich sicherlich bei der Auswahl der Tischlerplatten mit 27 mm Stärke und den Buchenlatten bißchen übertrieben.
Ich denke das ganze ein paar Nummern kleiner wird nicht nur die Hälfte kosten sondern auch viel weniger Gewicht machen.

So daß man ihn viel leichter dahin rollen kann, wo man räuchern möchte, denn mein Ding ist wirklich ein Tramm geworden.

Gruß
Mirdin


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (22. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Hallo nochmal,

wo mann mit den Holzdingern total aufpassen muss ist beim Öfnen der Lucke zum Räuchergut. Wenn man nicht aufpasst und noch etwas viel Feuer im Ofen ist fängt u.U. der Innenraum zu brennen an. Ist mir passiert und geht explosionsartig, da ja genug Holzteer im Innenraum klebt.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Mirdin (23. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

moin Detlef alias dheilwagen,

Deine Mitteilung machte mir erst einen Schreck, aber dann habe ich drüber nachgedacht, und vermute da andere Zusammenhänge bei Deiner Explosion:

Holzteer haben ja die andren Räucheröfen auch alle - von dem Feuerholz und dem Holzrauch, egal ob Räuchermehl oder ( wie bei mir mit Buchenholz beheizt und damit auch geräuchert).

Explosionsartige Verbrennung -Verpuffung - läßt mich da viel mehr an eine Staubexplosion denken. 
Hattest Du eventuell mit Räuchermehl gerarbeitet, und noch ein bißchen zu großes Feuer unter der Räuchermehlschale gehabt?
Wenn dann auch noch die Zugluft von unten zu stark ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, daß das Mehl da in den Räucherraum hoch gerissen wird, und dann bei plötzlicher Sauerstoffzufuhr - viel Luft durch Öffnen der großen Tür - eine Verpuffung eintritt.

Oder ? und das ist mir bei ca 100 mal räuchern mit meinem "Holzding" - schmunzel - ein mal passiert, ich hatte unten tüchtig Holz im Feuerkasten aus Stahl und um es zu drosseln, die Feuerungsklappe fast zu, dann hatte ich oben die große Tür aufgemacht - um mal zu gucken - , und Zack, schlugen mit mal die Flammen fast einen halben Meter hoch im Ofen.

Da habe ich die große Tür einfach wieder zu gemacht, und außderem den Feuerkasten unten einfach zack raus gerissen.
Aber gebrannt hat in dem Ofen sonst nichts, auch der Holzteer nicht, würde ja sonst in jedem anderen lange gebrauchten Ofen auch ständig drohen.

Bitte Dich aber wenn Du magst um genauere Schilderung über die Bedingungen Deiner "Explosion".
Danke mal schon im Vorraus,

Gruß

Falk


----------



## Tino (23. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*



Mirdin schrieb:


> moin Tino,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin gelernter Tischler und daher weiss ich das z.B. Fenster nicht aus Buche gefertigt werden.
...und auch sonst findet man Buche eher selten im Aussenbereich.

Aber wenn du keine Probleme damit hattest und hast ist es völlig in Ordnung.
Ich wollte es auch nicht schlecht machen.:l

Ein paar Bilder wären echt schön.|wavey:


----------



## Sterni01 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Buche draußen ? .... geht garnicht !!!
Wenigstens trocken muß sie stehen, sonst gammelt sie dir im zugucken weg !

Warum nichts Harzendes ?
Es gibt doch sogar Tannengeräucherten Schinken ?


----------



## Mirdin (23. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

moin Tino und moin Sterni01,

Zu der Buche: es sind allseits gehobelte Buchenlatten - für den Innenausbau, gut abgelagert, die ich außen auf die beschriebenen 27 mm starken Tischlerplatten aufgeleimt habe - mit langen Spannzwingen-. Ich wollte keine unschönen Schraubenköpfe außen.

Aus Sorge um die Haltbarkeit hatte ich dann den ganzen Ofen außen !!! mindestens zehn mal mit Lasur für den Schutz von Außenhölzern geingepinselt. Immer schön einen Tag gewartet bis ich wieder pinselte.

Das ganze Ding hat nicht einen Riß sieht heute noch aus wie neu - innen natürlich nicht - (schmunzel) und steht normalerweise abgestellt auf Rädern unter einem schützenden Schuppendach. 
Zum räuchern fahre ich ihn raus und wenn es währnd der ca drei Stunden anfängt zu regnen, lasse ich ihn draußen und setze mich selber solange unter das Schuppendach.

Soweit alles klar ?

Bilder kommen demnächst mal.

Gruß

Mirdin,Falk


----------



## Sterni01 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

gut, du ! #h


----------



## Mirdin (24. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

moin moin Tino und sterni01,

hier der erneute Versuch, ein paar Bilder von meinem Tramm hochzuladen:
sind ja aber mit erlaubten 85 KB einfach winzig.
na ja, mal der Versuch, den ganzen Bauverlauf festgehalten.

Gruß

Mirdin, Falk

So falls überhaupt geklappt hat, ich wollte 60 Dateien hochladen, geht aber nicht, und alle auf einmal markieren geht auch nicht, ein Schei++ hier also.

naja ich schicke es mal ab


----------



## Sterni01 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Sieht gut aus, dein Holzofen !

Die Forellen haben wohl etwas lange in zu hoher Temp gehangen ?
Die Bilder bekommst du auch größer hier rein. Frage mich aber nicht, wie das genau gemacht wird ! |kopfkrat


----------



## aal60 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, dein Holzofen !
> 
> ... Die Bilder bekommst du auch größer hier rein. Frage mich aber nicht, wie das genau gemacht wird ! |kopfkrat


 
Mit z.B. www.picr.de  Bis zu 10 Bilder auf einem externen Server, Bildgrösse kann gleich ausgewählt werden.

Die Idee mit der Fliegentür ist echt gut. #6

Danke Mirdin.


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*



Mirdin schrieb:


> moin moin Tino und sterni01,
> 
> hier der erneute Versuch, ein paar Bilder von meinem Tramm hochzuladen:
> sind ja aber mit erlaubten 85 KB einfach winzig.
> ...





Schmuckes Öfchen,dass muss mal gesagt werden.#6


----------



## kaipiranja (26. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

...das spontane aufflammen nach dem öffnen der Tür ist ein "Backdraft" im kleinen Stil - eine Rauchgas Entzündung. Das unter zu wenig Sauerstoff schwelende Holz reichert den Brennraum mit dem brennbaren Rauchgas ein und unter zuführung von Sauerstoff entzündet es sich dann...gibts aber nicht nur in Holzöfen.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (26. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...das spontane aufflammen nach dem öffnen der Tür ist ein "Backdraft" im kleinen Stil - eine Rauchgas Entzündung. Das unter zu wenig Sauerstoff schwelende Holz reichert den Brennraum mit dem brennbaren Rauchgas ein und unter zuführung von Sauerstoff entzündet es sich dann...gibts aber nicht nur in Holzöfen.



Hallo,

Ich denke mal genau das war das Problem.
Wollte ja auch nur zur Wachsamkeit anregen damit nicht jemand seinen Räucherofen abfackelt oder schlimmeres. Das Ding gleich nach dem Entnehmen der Fische wieder verschließen und gut iss.

Sieht ganz gut aus dein Ofen Falk.

Gruß 
Detlef


----------



## Mirdin (26. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

moin moin, 
und danke auch für die Blumen.
kaipiranja, dheilwagen=Detlef, Sterni01 und Tino.

Genau wie Du schreibst Kaipiranja wird es gewesen sein. Ich denke, ich war mit der Idee von der "Staubexplosion" halbwegs drann, aber Deine Erklärung ist physikalisch exakt.
Kenne das Priinzip aus dem Fernsehen wenn über die Schwierigkeiten der Feuerwehr berichtet wird. Da nennt sich das Prinzip glaube ich: " flash through".

Und ich hatte ja auch berichtet, daß ich wegen mir zu großem Feuer unten ganz gedrosselt hatte, und nach einer Zeit die große tür aufgemacht hatte, um mal zu gucken. Zack schlugen die Falmmen hoch.
Aber die Fische habe ich nicht rausnehmen müssen, war ja höchstens eine Sekunde lang. Einfach Tür oben wieder zu machen und unten nicht ganz so weit drosseln.

Auch hängen die Fische bei mir "bombenfest" weil ich keine Kehlhaken oder so nehmen, sondern Räucherstangen. 3 mm V2A Stahl, die doppelt, immer eine Stange li. eine re. vom Bauchraum neben der Wirbelsäule so tief unterhalb des Kopfes zum Rücken durchgestochen werden, daß mindestens auf jeder Seite 2-3 Gräten (Rippen) darüber zu liegen kommen.

Schmunzel: 
einmal ist mir ganz zu Anfang mal ein Fisch runtergefallen. Da wollte ich die Rückenflosse rausziehen, - um zu sehen ob sie schon gar waren - und da sie noch so fest war, habe ich einfach kräftiger gezogen. Da fiel der ganze Fisch runter.
Aber ich glaube solch harmlose Anfängerfehler haben wir anfangs alle gemacht.

zu tino:
Du hast ganz recht, die Forellen auf dem Bild sind zu lange im zu heißen Rauch gewesen. Das war anfangs, als ich noch immer das Feuer zu hoch hatte, und die Temperatur dann zum räuchern - wegen des vielen Schamotts - nicht weit genug runter bekam.

Vielleicht suche ich noch einmal ein paar Bilder mit einer ganzen Batterie Aalen  oder Rorellen im Rauch - und danach raus.

Gruß erst einmal an Euch

Mirdin = Falk


----------



## Zwieballo (27. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

Was mir so bei eurer Diskussion aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache daß das Auslagen des Feuerraumes mit Schamott-Steinen eher problematisch sein kann wegen der Hitzespeicherung und der damit anschließend eher schwierigeren Temparaturdrosselung.

Was schlagt Ihr denn als Alternative vor, damit ich in meinem Holzräucherofen auch vernünftig Heißräuchern kann ?

Gruß an alle

Jörg


----------



## Mirdin (27. März 2010)

*AW: Holz-Räucherofen Eigenbau - welches Holz ?*

moin moin Zwieballo,

schön ,daß Du wiede dabei bist - wir haben uns ja hier ein bißchen zu sehr "verfachsimpelt" fürchte ich. Mal wieder zu Deiner Eingangsfrage:

Habe mal ruhig keine Angst vor dem Schamott. Er sorgt mit dem nach außen wunderbar thermoisolierendem Holz für einen ganz wunderbaren *sanften* Verlauf der Temperaturänderung im Ofen.

Und das denke ich mal, tut dem Geschmack der Fische gut, nichts mit zack heiß und zack kalt. !!!

Aber ich habe da bei meinem Ofen ein bißchen übertrieben: ich habe als Boden auf das Holz ca. 6 cm dicke Schamottsteine gepackt und seitlich gut zwei cm. das war ein bißchen viel. Aber nun ist es mal so.

Aber auch damit kann ich den Ofen in seiner Temperatur inzwischen - natürlich die Möglichkeit unten und oben im Schornrtein jeweils die Möglichkeit eine Drossel zu stellen - ganz wunderbar über den Durchzug regulieren.

Ich - und auch Du wenn Du wirklich so dicke Schamottsteine nimmst - - es gibt ja auch dünnere -- , kannst die Temperatur wunderbar regeln, nur eben nicht gleich zu Anfang ein Feuer entfachen, daß auf 110 oder 120 Grad C hoch jagd.

zum Garen reichen eh 80 oder 90 Grad, dann geht die Temperatur nach kurzem Öffnen der großen Tür -- wenn man natürlich unten das Feuer mit neuen Scheiten völlig abdeckt ( ich heize mit Holz und räucher mit dem Holz ) schon ganz sanft auf die gewünschten 45 bis 60 Grad runter.

Ist dann mit dem Zug unten und oben ganz einfach zu regeln.

Du kannst aber natürlich den Schamott ganz weg lassen, ich glaube der Ofen bei Aalkiller.de hat da einfach unten und seitlich normale Klinkersteine hingepackt.
 -
ein Auskleiden mit Blech im Abstand von 1 cm zum Holz - wie es oben jemand vorschlug - halte ich für unnötig aufwendig und außerdem optisch unschön.

*Wenn Du im Netz mal googelst, wirst Du finden, daß Holz ( je nach Oberfläche ) zwischen 250 und 350 Grad C anfängt zu brennen. Da hast Du zu unseren Temperaturen wenn wir Fisch vergolden wollen aber einen dicken Sicherheitsabstand.*

[* das hier auch mal für Karauschenjäger *] wenn er hier noch mit liest, weil er mir schrieb, er hätte immer "Muffe" bei der Vorstellung Feuer in einem Holzofen.

*Also ich finde: so eine kleines "Lagerfeuerchen" in einem Holzofen, so richtig "gezähmt" wie es die Menschheit mit dem Feuer seit Jahrtausenden gemacht hat, ist einfach eine wunderschöne tiefgründige Entsprechung unserer Wurzeln.

*Da kommen die "Gasleute oder noch schlimmer die "" Elektroleute"" " nicht mit.
Wenn man einen Fisch ohne großen Aufwand vergolden will, ok. das geht natürlich damit, Aber so richtig tiefe tiefe Wuzeln spüren und dabei sitzen, wenn das Futter so langsam gut wird, das ist doch etwas ganz anderes - meine ich zumindest.!!

Setze Dich - wenn Dein Ofen fertig ist - mal dazu. Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie gut Du Dich fühlst.

So, frisch ans Werk !!!

Falls Du Hilfe für Datails brauchst, einfach fragen, anfangs per PN, später - geht einfacher über E-Mail.
@firemirl hat damit schon angefangen,wir stehen im regen Austausch über den Bau.

Gruß und " Feuer Marsch"

Falk=Mirdin


----------

